# I just won 3 lbs of raw Gotland



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm so excited! I've been wanting to try this fiber for awhile now. Has anyone here ever worked with it?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I also just got 5+ lbs of Romney and it's a beautiful brown/gray. The shipping is expensive but I only paid $12.83 for the fleece so the total is just over $30, still not bad. 

Oh and I also got a black Shetland fleece. :help:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Buying yourself some Xmas presents, March? Enjoy


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I had a good time shopping last night :baby04:


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, what is Gotland?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

here is the link to the actual fleece http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250196445747&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

Here is info about the breed. http://www.gotlandsheep.com/


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Sounds like a wonderful fiber Christmas for you. Gotland is on my list to try and the shetland that I've spun so far has spoiled me.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Not a clue on Gotland, but I just bought 8+ lbs of Shetland. Not telling husband yet .


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

There's an article in the new Spin-Off about Gotland (gutefar?) sheep. It sounds REALLY interesting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Deb yuo are right. I didn't realize that was Gotland 
:doh:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

When you get the Gotland/Gutefar please let us know what you think it is similiar to. It'll be interesting to see how this fleece compares to what they say in the article. On another forum someone was saying that Gotland was used to spin the cloaks worn in the Lord of the Ring films.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I haveard the same thing. That is one reason I have had some interest in this wool, since I heard that about it being used for LOR cloaks.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Gotland is lustrous and of the longwool type, but it's softer than all the other 
longwools out there.

I loved spinning it. EZ to prepare, ez to spin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Read on another Spinning list that the Gotland article was full of misinformation ....



> In the latest Spin Off there is an article about Gute sheep in which there are some drastic problems.
> The article claims the Visigoths were the descendants of the Vikings.
> 
> But, the Visigoths predated the Vikings by at least four hundred years. They sacked Rome in 451 AD. The Viking era began around 800 AD when the monastery at Lindisfarne in the British Isles was
> ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Interesting! But maybe the information on the wool is accurate? :Bawling: Isn't the editor supposed to check on these things?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've known Grace for a few years with her dealing with & restoring antique wheels. She knows her history and her sheep lines (breeder of over 25 years).

Maybe if the article was written by the owner of the farm the editor didn't double check the facts???


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

So, Marchwind, did you get it yet???? I'm dying to hear what it's like! :hobbyhors


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope Deb not yet. I did get my dark gray Romney yesterday and it is delicious.
I'll be sure to let you all know when it gets here.


----------

